# Hoverfly and others



## davholla (Jul 7, 2022)

Marmalade Hoverfly, Episyrphus balteatus
on bramble TQ 40100 68716, 31/05/2022



IMG_0711_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Palomena prasina Common Green Shieldbug mating, TQ 40104 68783
There were loads on a Gooseberry bush - and they had caused no damage whatsoever



IMG_0708_Greenshield_Bugv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Caterpillar near a gooseberry bush, TQ 40100 68716 - Comma butterfly Polygonia c-album



IMG_0643_Caterpillarv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bettle on Rosemary TQ 40104

The real size is 7.21 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_3443_Beetlev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly larva eating an aphid TQ 40100 68716
The real size is 8.3 mm, magnification is 1.68


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 7, 2022)

A very good set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice set of some cool little creatures. Love the last one! It looks like it got tired and just flopped down for a rest.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 7, 2022)

Wonderful set!


----------



## John 2 (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice set.


----------



## Donde (Jul 8, 2022)

Beauties, well done.


----------

